# My boy



## yoda3106 (Feb 28, 2012)

Heres a pic of my boy bailey  just thought I'd share


----------



## Penny525 (Feb 29, 2012)

Aw he is very cute.


----------



## wellington (Feb 29, 2012)

Very cute. Could have left out the toe jam feet though. Just kidding of course


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 29, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 1, 2012)

He is a gorgeous boy! Take great care of him!


----------

